# Riding my bike is making huge changes



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, we all know we "should" exercise more. I've read my share of depression and anxiety books and exercise is always listed, some even saying it is as good or better than an antidepressant. My pdoc said I should exercise more. I used to be quite active, so I figured I might as well give it ago.

To start off, I haven't done anything in a year. No work, no school, no exercise... nada. I had an episode of heat exhaustion early last summer so that made me really anxious about doing exercise. Just the thought of pushing myself on my bike and breathing harder than normal was anxiety provoking.

I started out extremely easy... 10 mph for 6 miles. I cruise around the local neighborhoods and there are quite a few people around. I just give them the "hi nod" and keep pedaling. I usually go at 9pm or so because it is cooler, and there are less people out.

Well, it's been 3 weeks now and I can't believe how much better I feel. It's hard to put into words how much better I feel. First off, I no longer am terrified about my heat issues of the past and I know I can do some exercise without freaking out. My breathing is much better and I think this will become helpful in social situation. Finally, the biggest change, I actually have something to look forward to the next day. I like my bike ride, I like being outside, I like cruising through the neighborhood. I can't think of the last time I had something to look forward to on a regular basis that is enjoyable and positive for my health.

Just tonight, I went out in 90 degree heat and did my loop and averaged 14.4 mph. Not fatigued at all. Not out of breath. It's amazing. I'm going to have to start planning a bigger loop! :boogie


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Right on man im planning on starting to ride to i just need too get a new head set for my bmx the part ancient hard too find i might just need too buy a new bike i love it when my heart racing when im pedding fast it feel so good! The higher the heartrate the it improves circulation and blood flow to the brain as well lowers your bloodpressure after.


----------



## tikerkub (Sep 26, 2011)

I would ride my bike but I'm a little worried about getting hit by a car; the drivers here are maniacs!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

the same thing happened to me about a month ago but i was running instead of biking


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)

Riding a bike has literally changed my life. It's opened a lot of opportunities for me. Will never look back.


----------



## King Moonracer (Oct 12, 2010)

That sounds like a lot of fun. I wish i lived in a flatter area with more....variety of asphalt haha. Id be like, riding in a strait line for 5 miles, with the occasional gigantic hill lol.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Awesome to hear! (ps thanks for the motivation, I need start riding again.)


----------



## Hypnotoad (Jun 10, 2009)

I keep saying I'm going to start riding. I do want to and there's a huge park about 2 miles from my house full of bike trails..Guess what's holing me back(Other than not having a bike)....Gee..I wonder:hide


----------



## Elijah (Jun 23, 2012)

Good job man... You pushed out of your comfort zone, and have been rewarded!


----------



## blueingreen (Jun 10, 2012)

That's awesome to hear! I love riding my bike too, unfortunately it's been above 100 F every day for the past week here. Too hot for me to ride very long...


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

It feels great taking the bike out and in some cases I prefer it over other forms of transportation. I just took a regular full suspension mountain bike and put road tires on it since I don't always stay on the road.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Is the stationary bike as good as a regular bike? I don't know how to ride a bike. :/


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Go early in the morning and find some bike trails near you (maps.google.com, select the bike icon)

Good job!

I put hundreds if not thousands of miles on my bike each year. It is the only way to roll.


----------



## MomaHCB (Jan 4, 2012)

*Good for you...*

I really enjoy my rides. It is definitely something to look forward to. Beautiful fun and no pressure. Glad to see that you got yourself out of the house and in the saddle.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Woot! that's great. I got a bike a few months ago and I am so glad I did. i ride it to work when it isn't pouring down rain, and also on days off. 

I just finished a 20 mile ride today up and down hills and stuff. I live on the top of a big *** hill and it's horrid trying to get back up. at some point I have to get off the bike and push it the rest of the way, but at least I'm out and doing something I enjoy. the other thing about it is, it's like I automatically got membership to this big cycling club. other cyclists wave to me when I'm on the road. I wave back, say hello, big grin, etc etc. I like it. There's a guy at work who rides and he simply started talking to me about his bike, a race he did, etc etc and now he's going to give me his spare set of wheels which, though used, are better than the ones i've got. amazing.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

That's awesome to hear. I love bike riding. I prefer it to riding in a car actually because I can set my own pace and don't have to listen to someone complain to me. Best part about it is I don't need a car and I don't have to pay for gas. I think more and more people should consider riding bikes.


----------



## kittycat720 (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm a bit late to reply, but I've started doing the same thing this summer! I'm trying to go on a bike ride on the trails near my house when I get home from work or on my days off. It's a great way to recharge after dealing with crazy customers all day (I work in a grocery store), and it seems to be helping with my asthma too! It's good to see it's working for others too


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

I love riding my bike. There's a bike trail that departs my city and goes 11 miles north to a small town. Once a week I go there and back for a total of 22 miles. Every time I'm riding my bike through my city, it's always like a race to get away from civilization and then eventually I'm out of the city limits in the country where I slow down a bit and soak in nature. Once I arrive to this small town, I stop at the one and only gas station there and have a drink and snack as a reward for me getting there. And then I have to go back to where I came. The bike ride back always sucks, but overall it's great.


----------



## thesweetspot (Jul 9, 2012)

That is so great to hear as well as encouragement for everyone else. I too enjoy exercising.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

nice. iam on a exercise bike every morning so i know what you mean. but from this thread i might actually get another mountain bike. see some sights while i get my daily ride in.
if you havent read it the chapters on stress depression and anxiety are worth 2 books.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

oh yeah another thing 
if your going to be a everyday bike user look into getting a replacement seat designed for men.
like this.
http://www.derri-air.com/moon-seat.htm

and heres the reason why.
http://men.webmd.com/features/biking-and-erectile-dysfunction-a-real-risk


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

what kind of bikes should i look at? i am tall @ 6 feet 4. hopefully cheap, too.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a bike again (i had one for ten years) RIP 1998-2008


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

set your bikes tension to close to the highest


----------

